# Question regarding dryers...



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

The time has come for us to buy a dryer (I hesitate to use "invest in", mostly because the stark truth is Kona's a furry, four-footed version of a boat 😂🤣😂).

With that nonsense out of the way, here's what I'm looking at. My understanding is that...

...the preferred dryer for goldens (being larger and having longer hair) is a "forced air dryer".
...a two-motor dryer is preferable over a single motor
..."heat" is not really an important option (may even be undesirable)
..."variable speed" is helpful, both for areas like the face, and also to help reduce noise
..."noise" can be somewhat of a consideration
Within those parameters, I am looking at three different dryers. All have two motors and have variable speed controls.

Dryer #1 has a plastic body, which is supposed to help reduce noise. It is rated for 160CFM, but does not specify a lower bound for its variable speed.

Dryer #2 has a metal body, so it is likely to be a bit louder. It is also heavier. It is rated for 218CFM, and can be dialed down to 20CFM for more sensitive areas (like the face).

Dryer #3 has a metal body, so it is likely to be a bit louder. It is also heavier. It is rated for 245CFM, and can be dialed down to 20CFM for more sensitive areas (like the face).

I'm assuming all will get Kona dried. What I don't know is how much value the additional 70CFM and 85CFM bring to the game. I'm assuming, if they add anything, it will be in drying the body and tail.

Any input? And, if anyone is using a forced air dryer with variable speed control, how often do you use it in CAT5 hurricane mode (i.e., how much of a negative is the 160CFM spec?)?


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

All I can say is Maggie would really appreciate one that I could dial down for her face. Unfortunately, we do not have this so I mostly let her face air dry. Good luck in your search.
Jules


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

SoCalEngr said:


> And, if anyone is using a forced air dryer with variable speed control, how often do you use it in CAT5 hurricane mode (i.e., how much of a negative is the 160CFM spec?)?


I can't speak on the technical aspects as that is above my head. I use a variable and now that Lana is comfortable with it, I use it solely on the highest setting EVERY time (even for the head). The only areas I lower the speed on is for her feet cause she fidgets more at the high velocity than the medium one at that area. For her head and neck, she actually leans into the cat5 mode like a little weirdo. 

I use the low end on my mutt who is skittish and on my puppy and before they died, my cats when they were bathed.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Brave said:


> I can't speak on the technical aspects as that is above my head. I use a variable and now that Lana is comfortable with it, I use it solely on the highest setting EVERY time (even for the head).


If you don't mind my asking, what dryer do you use? This will enable me to look up the specs.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

The dryer I use is a plastic body, 270CFM variable speed "quiet" dryer. We chose one that was a little less loud bc apartment. My only complaint is that it gets hot, including the rubber hose. The nozzle handle doesn't get hot thankfully.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

JulesAK said:


> All I can say is Maggie would really appreciate one that I could dial down for her face. Unfortunately, we do not have this so I mostly let her face air dry. Good luck in your search.
> Jules


That is good to know. Thanks!

I think "the search" is, essentially, over. Now, it's all about the purchase! 😁 My better-half informed me that we need a dryer so that Kona can be washed/dried in our brutal winter temps! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> The dryer I use is a plastic body, 270CFM variable speed "quiet" dryer. We chose one that was a little less loud bc apartment. My only complaint is that it gets hot, including the rubber hose. The nozzle handle doesn't get hot thankfully.


Do you use it at the 270CFM setting (I'm "assuming" for Felix's body)? Or, something "less"? At 270CFM, that dryer is putting out more air than any of the units I'm looking at.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

SoCalEngr said:


> Do you use it at the 270CFM setting (I'm "assuming" for Felix's body)? Or, something "less"? At 270CFM, that dryer is putting out more air than any of the units I'm looking at.


Yeah we use it on max setting for his body, does a good job, though sometimes I wish it was a little more powerful. It still takes a good 30 minutes to dry him completely, but I would argue part of that is the fact that i put in effort to dry his fur flat against his body versus just whatever is the quickest.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> Yeah we use it on max setting for his body, does a good job, though sometimes I wish it was a little more powerful. It still takes a good 30 minutes to dry him completely, but I would argue part of that is the fact that i put in effort to dry his fur flat against his body versus just whatever is the quickest.


Yikes! Flat out on a 270CFM dryer and still 30 minutes to dry? That's not lookin' good for the 160CFM model!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

SoCalEngr said:


> Yikes! Flat out on a 270CFM dryer and still 30 minutes to dry? That's not lookin' good for the 160CFM model!


I would definitely stick to something 200+ if fully dry is important to you versus "mostly dry" because that is pretty quick. The undercoat stays a bit damp but the dog is for the most part dry. I do know some people have issues with hotspots if that happens. I will say when I was trying to use my hair dryer or borrow one from a dog groomer, this was a lot faster! And the variable speed (it's continuous versus a switch) is really nice. I dry his face with less air then I would his ears, but his ears get less than his full body.


----------



## ravi87 (Jun 4, 2020)

@SoCalEngr Can you also post your final choice, I’d probably just get that


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

SoCalEngr said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what dryer do you use? This will enable me to look up the specs.


I use this one: K9 Fluffer Dryer™

I googled and i think this one goes from 20-120 cfm. I swapped out the conical hose attachment for a flat one. I have zero problem getting Lana dry but it does take longer. There are techniques you can use to lower dry time (like doing an all over to get the bulk of the water off then focusing back to front with the head and feet the last.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

ravi87 said:


> @SoCalEngr Can you also post your final choice, I’d probably just get that


LOL! I actually started a spreadsheet comparing features. But, before I got too far, I essentially narrowed it down to what I think is "the final three". Right now, I'm corresponding with one of the manufacturers asking about rationales behind some of their design/build decisions.

It's a sickness. 😉😁 But, one that sometimes comes in useful.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> All I can say is Maggie would really appreciate one that I could dial down for her face. Unfortunately, we do not have this so I mostly let her face air dry. Good luck in your search.
> Jules


I use my own hairdryer on the cool setting and medium force for sensitive areas -- some parts of ears (not blowing into ear), top of head, and face.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I have the K9-III variable speed purple dryer. It was a game changer for me. The long hose is really nice too.

I use it on high all over except the head/ear/face area. Blows the water off in a hurry. It's a bit noisy. 
I hate the sound of these high speed induction motors and wear ear muffs when using it. Sometimes put cotton in the dogs ears too.

I also have an orange Metro dryer I've had for years (20+), nothing wrong with it although it is a lot louder than the K9-III, but never use it now. Night and day difference.

I bought the K9-III based on recommendations from a couple Golden breeder/show friends. 
It may be a little overkill for hobbyist/home use, but I have 4 Goldens and it's nice to have. As is the hydraulic lift grooming table.

Highly recommend the K9-III Variable speed.

ETA:

I also used to have a Chris Christensen Kool Dry Dryer variable speed that a friend gave me. It was really nice too, but I gave it back when I bought the K9-III .
Here is a quick video I did comparing the sound of the Metro to the CC dryer.





PS. Don't let go of the hose while using it...


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

We have one from Amazon (Pet Club) which does the job for a single small golden. But following to see which one you end up with.

What type of grooming table do you all use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

rosegold said:


> What type of grooming table do you all use?


I know the question wasn't directed at me, but you can see the grooming table I use in the picture in this thread.









Just hanging out


Mr. B just hanging out with me in the shop. Always has to be there. :D




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

rosegold said:


> We have one from Amazon (Pet Club) which does the job for a single small golden. But following to see which one you end up with.
> 
> What type of grooming table do you all use?
> 
> ...


I currently use a grooming table with two arms, but we're considering getting one with just one arm because it is difficult for me to dry the fur on his back properly with the top pole getting in the way. 

This is what mine looks like


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Otter said:


> I know the question wasn't directed at me, but you can see the grooming table I use in the picture in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Love the photo. Which Groomers Best model is it? Looks like a hydraulic lift.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

rosegold said:


> Which Groomers Best model is it? Looks like a hydraulic lift.


Yes it is hydraulic. I also bought the optional swing arm for it which is GREAT to have. I had to get a hydraulic lift table with a swing arm after using a friends.

I believe it is model :
Groomer's Best Hydraulic Grooming Table 36" x 24" SS600 

As I recall they have another very similar model that is imported, but the model I bought is the one made in the USA. 

I had read a lot of reviews of less expensive imported hydraulic lift tables that weren't very nicely built and the hydraulics failed. It's built like a tank. I did take off the little feet and replaced them with locking swivel casters which makes it easy to move around.

Really happy with it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Brave said:


> I can't speak on the technical aspects as that is above my head. I use a variable and now that Lana is comfortable with it, I use it solely on the highest setting EVERY time (even for the head). The only areas I lower the speed on is for her feet cause she fidgets more at the high velocity than the medium one at that area. For her head and neck, she actually leans into the cat5 mode like a little weirdo.
> 
> I use the low end on my mutt who is skittish and on my puppy and before they died, my cats when they were bathed.


^^^^ Pretty much the same here. Right down to the dogs going into zen mode when I'm blowing out their bibs.  

When my babies were pups (like 8 weeks through 4 months or so), I did turn the volume down to slow to medium. But I just turn it all the way on now with all 3.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Moving to its own thread. Seems like a related topic, but maybe deserving of its own discussion.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Otter said:


> I also used to have a Chris Christensen Kool Dry Dryer variable speed that a friend gave me. It was really nice too, but I gave it back when I bought the K9-III .


How does the Kool Dry compare to the K-9 iii with-respect-to noise?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

SoCalEngr said:


> How does the Kool Dry compare to the K-9 iii with-respect-to noise?


Kool Dry is quieter, but not as powerful as K9III.

Edited to Add: Being outside cuts down on drying time for any dryer. It takes me an hour to get Eevee 100% dry with my Flying Pig if I'm inside, 45 minutes or so with Kool Dry, and about 30-40 min. with a K9III. I can cut 10-20 min of total drying time if I'm outside. I have noticed that keeping the filters clean makes a pretty big difference for performance for all of them. If the air can't get in, then it can't get out either.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

ArkansasGold said:


> Kool Dry is quieter, but not as powerful as K9III.
> 
> Edited to Add: Being outside cuts down on drying time for any dryer. It takes me an hour to get Eevee 100% dry with my Flying Pig if I'm inside, 45 minutes or so with Kool Dry, and about 30-40 min. with a K9III. I can cut 10-20 min of total drying time if I'm outside.


Thanks! This is all "_good info to know_".

I was interested in noise levels because of possible effect on Kona (i.e., if the noise might cause her to shy away), and because I was thinking we'd do the drying indoors. But, then, I saw a video of the fur flying during the drying process. This may be an "outdoor thing", and then a slight difference in noise levels will not be as much of an issue. And, the decrease in drying time will be a major win.



ArkansasGold said:


> I have noticed that keeping the filters clean makes a pretty big difference for performance for all of them. If the air can't get in, then it can't get out either.


Okay, "_stupid question time_". Are the filters strictly filtering inbound air, or outbound too? I'm asking because of a question I posed on another thread about "carbon dust" being blown by dryers using brushed motors. Based on some responses, it sounded like keeping filters clean would eliminate this concern, but I don't see this happening if only the inbound air is being filtered.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Here is a_* link to an interesting article on dryers for pets/dogs*_ (there's a combination of words I wouldn't have thought of a few short months ago! 🤣).

Short-and-abbreviated summary...

Two-motor dryers are more effective than single-motor dryers
Two motors in parallel (think K9 III) will operate at lower temperatures and higher velocities
Two motors in series (think K9 II) will operate at higher temperatures and slightly lower velocities
Two motors in series do a better job of handling long hoses(>30') without loss of velocity
Shampoo/conditioners can also help drying, enabling fur to shed water more easily
Believe it or not, I'm actually circling in on a final decision (even though I expanded my "short list" from three (3) to four (4)).


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

SoCalEngr said:


> Thanks! This is all "_good info to know_".
> 
> I was interested in noise levels because of possible effect on Kona (i.e., if the noise might cause her to shy away), and because I was thinking we'd do the drying indoors. But, then, I saw a video of the fur flying during the drying process. This may be an "outdoor thing", and then a slight difference in noise levels will not be as much of an issue. And, the decrease in drying time will be a major win.
> 
> ...


The filters are only on the intake. I saw the other thread on carbon dust, and I’ve never heard of that happening. I would think it’s a pretty rare thing. 

Re: hair flying - blow drying only happens outside at my house. Lol although, the more often you bathe, the less hair that flies off per session (if that makes sense). I borrow my friend’s grooming room during cool/cold months.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

SoCalEngr said:


> I was interested in noise levels because of possible effect on Kona (i.e., if the noise might cause her to shy away), and because I was thinking we'd do the drying indoors. But, then, I saw a video of the fur flying during the drying process. This may be an "outdoor thing", and then a slight difference in noise levels will not be as much of an issue. And, the decrease in drying time will be a major win.





ArkansasGold said:


> Re: hair flying - blow drying only happens outside at my house. Lol although, the more often you bathe, the less hair that flies off per session (if that makes sense). I borrow my friend’s grooming room during cool/cold months.


1) Get a happy hoodie. It helps dampen any noise while the dog is adjusting to the experience. We used it on Lana for like the first 6 months, but she doesn't need it now. 
2) If your dog is shy about air around the ears and/or neck (where the happy hoodie covers so when you take it off it'll still be damp), you can try this: Amazon.com: iPettie Upgraded Pet Hair Dryer with Slicker Brush, 3 Heat Settings, One-Button Hair Removal, Portable Dog Blower, Professional Home Grooming Furry Drying for Small Large Cat Dog 
It comes HIGHLY recommended in the groomer groups I follow. 
3) I blow my dogs out, inside (if it's warm enough I'll do it outside, but for the majority of the time, I blow them out inside). I use a mosquito hat (like this) to keep the fur out of my face and then give the house about 2 hours for the floaties to settle before vacuuming all the hair up. If the dogs are going through a huge blow, I'll do a quick/rough blow out outside before the bath and then blow out the rest inside. 

I'm hoping to someday turn my "spare room" into a groom room complete with waterproof walls so I can blow them out there and just wash the walls down. A girl can dream, right?


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

SoCalEngr said:


> How does the Kool Dry compare to the K-9 iii with-respect-to noise?


Kool Dry has a higher noise level. Not as powerful.
Both are nice dryers for sure but the K9-III is better in my opinion after having used both. Both have long hoses which allows me to move the dryer away from the table a little or at least behind something if needed.

I posted that video where you can hear the difference between the orange metro and the kool dry. Wish I would have done the same with the Kool Dry and the K9-III before I gave the Kool Dry back to my friend.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Brave said:


> 1) Get a happy hoodie. It helps dampen any noise while the dog is adjusting to the experience. We used it on Lana for like the first 6 months, but she doesn't need it now.
> 2) If your dog is shy about air around the ears and/or neck (where the happy hoodie covers so when you take it off it'll still be damp), you can try this: Amazon.com: iPettie Upgraded Pet Hair Dryer with Slicker Brush, 3 Heat Settings, One-Button Hair Removal, Portable Dog Blower, Professional Home Grooming Furry Drying for Small Large Cat Dog
> It comes HIGHLY recommended in the groomer groups I follow.
> 3) I blow my dogs out, inside (if it's warm enough I'll do it outside, but for the majority of the time, I blow them out inside). I use a mosquito hat (like this) to keep the fur out of my face and then give the house about 2 hours for the floaties to settle before vacuuming all the hair up. If the dogs are going through a huge blow, I'll do a quick/rough blow out outside before the bath and then blow out the rest inside.
> ...


My house doesn't have a good spot for blow drying inside and my husband barely lets me brush the dogs in the house. LOL The good thing about borrowing my friend's grooming room is that she has the whole set up: tub, waterpik sprayer, several tables, a K9III and a Kool Dry if multiple people are drying at the same time. We have "grooming parties" before shows sometimes and our little show group will all groom together and touch up each others dogs if needed.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

And I just groom and blow dry on my apartment patio LOL. My neighbors haven't complained and every now and then someone will walk up and ask if I'll do their dog.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

ArkansasGold said:


> My house doesn't have a good spot for blow drying inside


Same here. I have my woodworking spot in the basement where I dry and groom them in the winter which is like 18 months of the year it seems... I cover everything with old blankets & sheets the best I can but the K9-III just blows water, water mist/vapor and fur everywhere. I finish the grooming session using a shop vac all over the basement. It's a job bathing & grooming these dogs.

I try to do it outside. Especially when they are blowing coat. It always amazes me how much fur is blown out and how much blows around the neighborhood. Almost embarrassing.  I don't think some neighbors think it's funny...



ArkansasGold said:


> has the whole set up: tub, *waterpik sprayer*, several tables, a K9III


What is this sprayer? I've been planning on putting in a dedicated raised tub in my basement for the dogs. I have one of those portable pet tubs now. I've been thinking about what to use for the sprayer. Do you like the waterpik sprayer? Is it like the one in the link below? Thanks.



Pet Wand PRO Indoor-Outdoor 13 in. Dog Shower Attachment



This is the tub with Pearl last weekend.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Otter said:


> Same here. I have my woodworking spot in the basement where I dry and groom them in the winter which is like 18 months of the year it seems... I cover everything with old blankets & sheets the best I can but the K9-III just blows water, water mist/vapor and fur everywhere. I finish the grooming session using a shop vac all over the basement. It's a job bathing & grooming these dogs.
> 
> I try to do it outside. Especially when they are blowing coat. It always amazes me how much fur is blown out and how much blows around the neighborhood. Almost embarrassing.  I don't think some neighbors think it's funny...
> 
> ...


That's the one! I love it! I think it gets the coat good and wet without flooding the dog like a regular hose nozzle.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

@ArkansasGold those grooming parties sound like a lot of fun. Lana's former handler would groom her at a friend's groom room too.  

I saw a groomer on TikTok using a sprayer like this with the soap bottle attached and now I want one so bad.  Just gotta figure out how to make it fit into my bathroom set up.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

So, after much Google-foo, consumption of input from GRF posts, and a few rounds of "_really?_", I believe we've decided to go with a K9 III Variable Speed unit.

In case others reading this have any interest in my rationale, I've included a screen-grab of the info-of-interest I came down to, and my general reasons. YMMV.










My rationale (which, may-or-may-not be rational)...

After all-is-said-and-done, it appears to come down to CFM and FPM. This is, after all, what a "force dryer" depends on to blow the water out.
The 2-motor setup became a "must", just because of the CFM and FPM considerations.
"Variable speed" also seemed to be desirable, given concerns about higher velocities around sensitive areas.
"Variable speed" also seems to provide some control over noise level, so this is a "plus"
I really wanted a brushless motor, if only for the technical novelty
I was surprised to find a discussion on the pros/cons of series/parallel motor configuration for pet dryers, but it seems parallel has advantages (both in CFM and heat generation)
_Add Note #1_ : I know there are less expensive units out there, which may fit our immediate needs. But, and this is the "_purely personal_" part, I hate to buy something based on cost when I have a strong feeling that, eventually, I'll be buying the more expensive solution. In that respect, I don't see the cost of the K9 III as $549, but as $350 more than the $200 unit that "_might do_".

_Add Note #2_ : After the "Brushless" line, the rest of the information is less influential on my decision process. More of a "_if two options are really close_" kind of a thing.

_Add Note #3_ : I really wanted to go with XPower's B-8, just for the brushless motor and lighter weight. But, the "_total package_" just didn't measure up to the K9 units. (I hate when I do that to myself 😁)


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

SoCalEngr said:


> So, after much Google-foo, consumption of input from GRF posts, and a few rounds of "_really?_", I believe we've decided to go with a K9 III Variable Speed unit.
> 
> In case others reading this have any interest in my rationale, I've included a screen-grab of the info-of-interest I came down to, and my general reasons. YMMV.
> 
> ...


This has convinced me that my next dryer will be the K9iii, very cool!!!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

SoCalEngr said:


> View attachment 878824


Good choice. You won't regret it. Nice spreadsheet too.
Regarding the heat, the K9-iii actually can get pretty warm during use. I find that as an additional plus.

Let us know what you think of it after using it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Choose your color carefully- you will have it the rest of your life!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> Choose your color carefully- you will have it the rest of your life!


That'll be a tough decision! Do I want "purple", or do I want "purple"? 😂🤣😂


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

SoCalEngr said:


> That'll be a tough decision!


*Purple!

In case you haven't ordered yet... Just received an email from k9dryer . $20 off and free shipping.





K9 Dryers - Electric Cleaner Co - Dogs and Animals


The leader in K9 Dryers sales and service. Professional informative advice and support on all K9 dog dryers.. Used in all top grooming facilities.



k9dryer.com




*


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Otter said:


> *In case you haven't ordered yet... Just received an email from k9dryer . $20 off and free shipping.*


Grazi. I actually just used that. It's not a lot, but everything helps.

Man, Kona is one expensive household addition! 🤣


----------



## Heart of Goldens (May 6, 2019)

Brave said:


> 1) Get a happy hoodie. It helps dampen any noise while the dog is adjusting to the experience. We used it on Lana for like the first 6 months, but she doesn't need it now.
> 2) If your dog is shy about air around the ears and/or neck (where the happy hoodie covers so when you take it off it'll still be damp), you can try this: Amazon.com: iPettie Upgraded Pet Hair Dryer with Slicker Brush, 3 Heat Settings, One-Button Hair Removal, Portable Dog Blower, Professional Home Grooming Furry Drying for Small Large Cat Dog
> It comes HIGHLY recommended in the groomer groups I follow.
> 3) I blow my dogs out, inside (if it's warm enough I'll do it outside, but for the majority of the time, I blow them out inside). I use a mosquito hat (like this) to keep the fur out of my face and then give the house about 2 hours for the floaties to settle before vacuuming all the hair up. If the dogs are going through a huge blow, I'll do a quick/rough blow out outside before the bath and then blow out the rest inside.
> ...


The Happy Hoodie is one product I can also strongly endorse! I read about it here and got one for Lucy who HATES the dog dryer to the point of panic. The Happy Hoodie totally calmed her down and she tolerates it completely now. We still have issues when it comes to drying her ears but I’ll take having to hand dry a small portion of dog if Lucy is less stressed about being dried. LOVE that product.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

So, checking in with you. How is the new dryer working out? I have used my shop vac for 2 years now on Maggie and with my son barging his truck back up to Alaska this fall I will finally have a way to bring a real dryer up here 
Jules


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

JulesAK said:


> So, checking in with you. How is the new dryer working out? I have used my shop vac for 2 years now on Maggie and with my son barging his truck back up to Alaska this fall I will finally have a way to bring a real dryer up here
> Jules


Unfortunately, it's "_sitting_". We did not give Kona a chance to acclimate to it, and so she is quite afraid of the noise/wind (not sure how the groomer is able to pull this off). 😕 This summer, as she gets back into the "_swim_" of things, we'll try to reintroduce the dryer. 😁


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I am sure it will just take some time. Good things to think about though. I would probably have just gone right into using it thinking Maggie would be fine. I will now make sure to introduce a bit slowly just to make sure.
Jules


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

SoCalEngr said:


> Unfortunately, it's "_sitting_". We did not give Kona a chance to acclimate to it, and so she is quite afraid of the noise/wind (not sure how the groomer is able to pull this off). 😕 This summer, as she gets back into the "_swim_" of things, we'll try to reintroduce the dryer. 😁


It's a two man job when you are getting them use to it. Groomers have help with their tables. My girls go up on a table and they are tied in using the groomer's loop which is connected to the overhead bar and I have a secondary tie called a groomers helper to keep them tethered to the front bar (less chance of them twisting around or backing out of a noose). Then I put the happy hoodie on b/c it's legit a miracle worker cause even my high strung, anxious dog that jumped off the table rather than be blow dried calms right down with the hoodie on. 

Anyways, put the hoodie on and have my partner brace the opposite side as me and feed her treats while I start blowing from the butt up (so head is last). It took 2 go rounds before CeeCee settled and didn't need treats. Lana is fine without the hoodie now. Molly needs the hoodie still. Progress not perfection.


----------

